# Ultimate "Old School" Japanese car show!



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Are any of you west coasters going to this? It sounds absolutely awesome! Check it out at:http://www.japaneseclassiccarshow.com/


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Did any of you west coasters get out to this show? I would have *loved* to have gone!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Si
once again.
http://www.oldschoolimports.net/EventsJCCS2006.html

http://datsun1200.com/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=23994&forum=1#127406

there's probably more at the JCCS site now


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

This year's show will be on October 6th in Long Beach. I'd love to go but it's too far for me. 

I will be going to the East Coast version of this show. It's an all Japanese car show coming up this September 16th. It's called "Japanese Car Day" and is sponsored by the DRONE (Datsun Roadster Owners of New England) Club and Lexus USA. It is held at the *Larz Anderson Car Museum* in Brookline, MA.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's what I'll be bringing...










My 77 Datsun B210. A nice example from San Diego. 










I bored and stroked the 1398cc stock engine to 1608cc's. Twin 40mm Dellorto carbs, ported head and Crane cam.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I just completed restoration of the trunk area in my B210. The hardboard rear partition that separates the luggage area from the fuel tank [that is on the other side of it] had been water damaged, so I found an almost perfect match in the material for it at the Home Depot. It's called 1/8" X2" X4" HDBD. It's basically that brown pegboard material, but without the holes. I traced the original one and carefully cut the new one out of the hardboard with excellent results. I wire wheeled and clearcoated the jack, handle, and hold down as well. The original bias ply Toyo white stripe tire was cleaned and detailed with a tire dressing. Lastly I respatter painted the floor in the original grey. I replaced the torn trunk seal with a good used one from a B12 sentra parts car. It is trimmed to fit. 

...no more nasty looking trunk here.


----------

